# (RE: SC:B) Ubisoft literally cannot stop putting their foot in their mouth



## Mino (Sep 28, 2012)

So fan backlash at the in-game footage of the upcoming Ubisoft title Splinter Cell: Blacklist has been significant and, I think, entirely justified. Cue this nonsense from the game's director:

http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...acklist-is-a-kneejerk-reaction-and-uninformed

Oh, so it's our fault that we're judging your game harshly based on only a small slice of it? That's the ****ing slice of it you've shown! I don't believe for one second their claim that they intend or even intended to have any real stealth gameplay in Blacklist. Conviction was clearly and quickly moving away from that, i.e. the series' roots. I think the reason we've only seen this stupid "stealth-action" gameplay nonsense so far is because that's the only thing they have to show. See this video:






That is absolutely ****ing LAUGHABLE. The supposed "stealth" option looks and plays like a stripped down, easier version of the original titles. (Also adds some things to make it stupidly easy... the see-through-everything goggles and that indicator that tells you when people can see you comes to mind.) At this point in their development they haven't even completed some of the gameplay elements that were basic in the original games! That video came out less than a month ago, and a couple of months after the original gameplay demo which used the same area, and the game still has ****-all in the way of stealth elements. Big surprise. If you've read this far, being your post with "asdf" and know that you're a real trooper.

As something of a fan of the Splinter Cell series, (especially Chaos Theory,) this may represent the first time I have been personally ****ed by the popularity of the cowadooty audience and development mentality. Go **** yourself Ubisoft.

FURTHER INSULTS:

-They changed voice actors from the iconic Michael Ironside to some (literal) ****face because they couldn't use some bull**** facial recognition doo-hickey on Ironside. So now Sam inexplicably looks like he's fresh out of college, despite the fact that he should be pushing 60, or something.

-This quote from the aforementioned article:


> Footman defended the use of such violent scenes [in the trailer], and explained that their inclusion was designed to reflect the real world.
> "What people won't say, but what they'll dance around, is that is the price of freedom to protect Americans and their sedans and SUVs."


Wow. Never before have I been simultaneously insulted for LIKING GOOD VIDEO GAMES and for NOT BEING A JINGOISTIC ****HEAD WHO BELIEVES KILLING POOR BROWN PEOPLE ON THE OTHER SIDE OF THE WORLD WILL PRESERVE MY WAY OF LIFE.

-It's been reported that Blacklist will return to Chaos Theory's ****ing excellent style of multiplayer, called spies versus mercenaries. That game's multiplayer was some of the most unique and interesting gameplay I have ever experienced, and I haven't found any game that can approximate it yet. I'm putting this under insults because I believe the odds of them not ****ing this up as well are astronomically low.

Yeah.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 28, 2012)

I've sat here for a few minutes trying to think of something to say and all I can come up with is "God damnit." and a stinging red mark on my forehead.


----------



## AndyB (Sep 28, 2012)

This makes me sad.
Conviction really was taking a step towards the more action side of things than stealth, I didn't mind it, but I still wasn't truly happy with it. Other side of that, is I have a friend that isn't so much for sneaking around.. he loved it. 

The thing that really gets me, no Ironside... really? It seems.. wrong to have Sam sound like that. Boo hoo face regonition, as you said Mino, Sam is getting pretty damn old, he's seen some ****.
And it seems a lot like the whole David Bateson of the Hitman series. He was the voice of Agent 47 through all the games, but was dropped for the latest one. (They have since brought him back on board, but I wont get my hopes up here.)


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 28, 2012)

TL;dr

Conviction was much fun regardless of what it was supposed to be or what it actually was.

Looking forward towards Blacklist too.


----------



## Mino (Sep 29, 2012)

Garrett x50 cal said:


> Looking forward towards Blacklist too.



Why why why why why why why.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 29, 2012)

Mino said:


> Why why why why why why why.



Looked cool from the preview I saw. I don't care if it calls itself a stealth game but in reality its a on rail shooter game or whatever. If it's fun I'll play it.


----------



## Mino (Sep 29, 2012)

Garrett x50 cal said:


> in reality its a on rail shooter game or whatever.



But... it's not that.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 29, 2012)

Mino said:


> But... it's not that.


 I know I was just making an exaggeration about SC:B because you were saying how it's been drifting from its stealth roots since conviction.


----------



## Mino (Sep 29, 2012)

Garrett x50 cal said:


> I know I was just making an exaggeration about SC:B because you were saying how it's been drifting from its stealth roots since conviction.



Have you played any SC game besides Conviction?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 29, 2012)

Mino said:


> Have you played any SC game besides Conviction?



I have not. I thought about playing double agent though but never did.


----------



## Mino (Sep 30, 2012)

Garrett x50 cal said:


> I have not. I thought about playing double agent though but never did.



We-he-he-hell then. Get the **** out of my thread.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 30, 2012)

Mino said:


> We-he-he-hell then. Get the **** out of my thread.



I've never played all the castlevaina  games does that mean I can't have an opinion on another game in the series?(this case SC:BL) What does it matter if I only played one game in the series?


----------



## Mino (Sep 30, 2012)

Garrett x50 cal said:


> I've never played all the castlevaina  games does that mean I can't have an opinion on another game in the series?(this case SC:BL) What does it matter if I only played one game in the series?



Because this thread is about the abortion that is Blacklist, with reference to when the series was actually good. You enter the thread by immediately saying you didn't want to read my post, give your opinion while simultaneously flaunting your ignorance of the topic of discussion, and then wonder why I don't bother respecting your opinion? Seriously? Imagine you had entered a discussion in real life, ignored the topic being presented, blithely spouted some nonsense (opinions can be nonsense, I'm afraid,) and then wonder why people treat you with derision.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 30, 2012)

Mino said:


> Because this thread is about the abortion that is Blacklist, with reference to when the series was actually good. You enter the thread by immediately saying you didn't want to read my post, give your opinion while simultaneously flaunting your ignorance of the topic of discussion, and then wonder why I don't bother respecting your opinion? Seriously? Imagine you had entered a discussion in real life, ignored the topic being presented, blithely spouted some nonsense (opinions can be nonsense, I'm afraid,) and then wonder why people treat you with derision.




I read a sentence into your initial post after the first link provided and realized this was going to be nothing more than "*****ing-post." Which as I stated "TL;DR" wasn't interested in reading. I don't care that you don't "respect" my opinion. Opinions aren't supposed to be always respected their just an individuals thoughts on a topic/subject.  I was however shocked when you blatantly said "GTFO" which was a surprise to me hearing that coming from you. As in the past you've presented yourself in a much more mature manner. Again this is the internet and my opinion of you and vise versa doesn't matter two cents. 

If I entered a conversation in real life the way I did here, I would of course look like a moron. However internet forums are just a teenie itty bitty bit different than real life wouldn't you say? Yes some of the principals of socializing are the same but not all. 

Lastly, opinions can be nonsense? That I agree with as well but there still an opinion.


----------



## Mino (Oct 1, 2012)

Garrett x50 cal said:


> Blah ****ity blah.



Oh God, here we go. I'm going to take this opportunity to be pedantic *******, because you deserve it.



> I read a sentence into your initial post after the first link provided and realized this was going to be nothing more than "*****ing-post." Which as I stated "TL;DR" wasn't interested in reading.


 If you didn't read it, how could you possibly know it was just a *****ing post. What. 



> I don't care that you don't "respect" my opinion. Opinions aren't supposed to be always respected their just an individuals thoughts on a topic/subject.


Well great. Thank you for providing a rough definition of opinion. Your point being? Also, you should have used "they're" in place of "their".



> I was however shocked when you blatantly said "GTFO" which was a surprise to me hearing that coming from you. As in the past you've presented yourself in a much more mature manner.


I think you have me confused with someone else. Me? Mature? Hah. Anyways, I can only take so much nonsense before I say "**** this" and stop bothering to be civil. What you posted literally added nothing to (and outright ignored) the topic of discussion, and you outright claimed to not even care about what I had to say. Also, your second sentence, as quoted here, has a different meaning than you intended unless you conjoin it with the first.



> Again this is the internet and my opinion of you and vise versa doesn't matter two cents.


It is spelled "vice versa".



> If I entered a conversation in real life the way I did here, I would of course look like a moron. However internet forums are just a teenie itty bitty bit different than real life wouldn't you say? Yes some of the principals of socializing are the same but not all.


I'll certainly grant that, but I was not talking about socializing. A forum is, by definition, a place where ideas are exchanged and discussed. Whether or not this is done casually or formally is not really important. The term you want is "principle" not "principal".



> Lastly, opinions can be nonsense? That I agree with as well but there still an opinion.


I don't get this ****. I see it all the time on TBT. People frequently tell me "it's an opinion" as if that drives home some irrefutable point about the specific opinion in question. Where do you all get this little bit of idiocy? Did you learn it at school or something? I must've been sick that day. Also, you should have used "they're" in place of "there" this time.

On the topic of "if it's fun, I'll play it" - I obviously can't argue with that. Video games are undeniably a medium intended primarily for entertainment, and I'm not one of those people that will tell people that they only think they're having fun. To do that would simply be idiotic. However, if you honestly believe you will always find fun in the sort of game Blacklist undeniably is: a profit-driven, overglossed and overproduced, generic piece of schlock with no depth, either gameplay-wise or otherwise, then you're either too easily entertained or being foolish. Video games have the potential to be so much more than just a bit of semi-passive entertainment, and Splinter Cell was one of those games that was seemingly achieving that.

But the people that run Ubisoft are businessmen, and probably ones that know little about developing video games or what makes them great. They identified certain profitable trends in the industry and enlisted one of their IPs to cash in on that trend. Obviously that is their job, but that doesn't mean I can't dislike them for effectively extinguishing the creative spark that started the series in the first place. And that is the real topic of this thread, the one you TL;DRed.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Oct 1, 2012)

Mino said:


> Oh God, here we go. I'm going to take this opportunity to be pedantic *******, because you deserve it.
> 
> If you didn't read it, how could you possibly know it was just a *****ing post. What.
> Well great. Thank you for providing a rough definition of opinion. Your point being? Also, you should have used "they're" in place of "their".
> ...






			
				Mino said:
			
		

> If you didn't read it, how could you possibly know it was just a *****ing post. What.






			
				Mino said:
			
		

> Oh, so it's our fault that we're judging your game harshly based on only a small slice of it? That's the ****ing slice of it you've shown!


 *****ing Post. ^




			
				Mino said:
			
		

> I think you have me confused with someone else. Me? Mature? Hah.


 I guess so.




			
				Mino said:
			
		

> if you honestly believe you will always find fun in the sort of game Blacklist undeniably is: a profit-driven, overglossed and overproduced, generic piece of schlock with no depth, either gameplay-wise or otherwise, then you're either too easily entertained or being foolish.


I have never claimed that I'm not easily entertained. 

Thanks for pointing out all my grammatical/spelling errors I'll remember that in the future. However the wrong use of "there" was just me not proof reading fully. /nonsarcasm.


----------



## Mino (Oct 1, 2012)

Garrett x50 cal said:


> *****ing Post. ^


That wasn't really *****ing. I was expressing my incredulity at being accused of judging something unfairly when I was judging it based on _literally_ all the information about it that was available. Also, *****ing implies some sort of unreasoned or baseless complaining, which does not apply



Garrett x50 cal said:


> I have never claimed that I'm not easily entertained.


In that case, did you at least see my point in the previous post?



Garrett x50 cal said:


> Thanks for pointing out all my grammatical/spelling errors I'll remember that in the future. However the wrong use of "there" was just me not proof reading fully. /nonsarcasm.


Yeah, I just like being a dick.


----------



## AndyB (Oct 1, 2012)

Oh **** sake, shut up.

Ok, Garrett, it's far to say that you don't quite understand where Splinter Cell has come from, in a gameplay standpoint. 
Conviction was very action based, everything happened fast for the player. There wasn't really ever a moment I needed to wait and watch a guards movement, planning the best means of attack. All I did was mark everyone I needed to, run in, slapping someone and the executing everyone around me.
Another thing that had bugged me is that you aren't able to move bodies like the previous games. So you don't have to worry about a guard seeing it because again, it's going for this braindead, action hungry player.

Now, I'm not saying that it was a bad game or even a bad sequel, it was an ungraceful sequel.
The whole thing with Blacklight is that it's such a drastically different feel and change to what I loved about the series, to what got me hooked on it.


----------



## Mino (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm sorry Andy. :'(


----------

